# ASCI Cards in Germany



## Petedaniel (Sep 20, 2008)

I have just seen the offer of the new ASCI cards I was in Germany Last year and most of the sites were machine operated is there any point buying a card for that country?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe there to be about 200 camp sites for Germany.I would imagine they would all have a reception area.
So yes ,get it .

Les


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Which card are you talking about? What do mean the sites were machine operated. We stop at many campsites in Germany and never came across one.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

DianneT said:


> Which card are you talking about? What do mean the sites were machine operated. We stop at many campsites in Germany and never came across one.


ACSI It is a card and book with camp sites at discount prices out of the main holiday periods.

Les


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether Petedaniel was talking about the Camping Card or the new ACSI Camping Carnet to use to leave at office in stead of Passport. similiar to the CCI Card but this one is only for ACSI Campsites.

Could not understand what Petedaniel meant by campsites being machine operated.

We use ACSI CC all the while in Germany and have done for the past 8 years since its first introduction. 243 Camping Card sites in Germany.


----------

